# Wie lange Boilies in Dip Einlegen ?



## Toni1993 (22. Juli 2011)

Moin 

Ich und ein Kollege wollen am Samstag Abend Fischen gehen.
Ich habe mit Brekley Gulp Boilies fischen , mein Kollege auch.
Er fischt mit "Pineapple" und ich mit "Partikel Bomp"
Für beide Boilie Sorten haben wir die dazugehörigen Boilie Dip's.

Wie lange vor dem Fischen sollte man die Boilies einlegen ?
Kann ich die jetzt (40 Stunden vor dem Einsatz) schon einlegen in den Dip ? oder schmecken die dann zu stark nach dem Dip ? so das es schon zu viel ist und eher die fische scheucht ? 

Danke schonmal 

Gurß und Tl , Toni


----------



## CarpHunter|HD (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wie lange Boilies in Dip Einlegen ?*

ALso ich sag zulange gehts nie...
Legs heute so früh wie es geht in den Dip
Aber niemals schnell vor dem Fischen die BOilies eintauchen, dass bringt nämlich gar nichts.


----------



## leCarpitale (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wie lange Boilies in Dip Einlegen ?*

Also ich hab die Erfahrung gemacht (die noch nicht ganz so ausgeprägt ist) dass 1-2 Tage vorher nicht schlecht sind...
So wie CarpHunter|HD schon sagte: zu lange gehts nie!
Wenn der Dip länger einziehen kann, bedeutet das ja nicht dass er irgendwann eklig wird oder gar abstoßend wirkt.
Ich denke der Dip kann so nur länger seine volle Wirkung entfalten.

Kannst ja mal mit 1-2 einzelnen Boilies ausprobieren über verschiedene Zeiträume... dann die Boilies aufbrechen und schauen wie weit das eingezogen ist, soweit das ersichtlich ist!?
Würd mich auch interessieren.

MfG leCarpitale


----------



## heidsch (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wie lange Boilies in Dip Einlegen ?*

Hallo,

wenn schon dippen, dann sicherlich ein paar Tage im vorraus.
Ich würde jedoch dazu raten evtl. eine Rute mit gedippten Köder und eine ohne Dip zu fischen.

Dippen kann auch mal kontraproduktiv sein und die Fische eher abschrecken als anlocken.
Kommt halt auf das Gewässer und den Dip an...


MfG heidsch


----------



## Döbeldepp (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wie lange Boilies in Dip Einlegen ?*

Hallo,


meine Erfahrung ist das ich bis jetzt genauso gut und genauso schlecht gefangen hab . Ich hab das Dippen aufgegeben , da sich keine ernsthaften Fangunterschiede ergeben haben als ohne Dippen. 
Wie die Vorschreiber schon geschrieben haben, einfach 1-2 Tage schon reinpacken, das schadet den Boilis nicht. 


Viel Erfolg 

Petri


----------



## Toni1993 (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wie lange Boilies in Dip Einlegen ?*

Danke


----------



## dattelncarphunter (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wie lange Boilies in Dip Einlegen ?*

meine meinung

es wird immer so ein großer aufwand getrieben ,angefangen von dip`s bis zu ihrgendwelchen pudern...........(die eh nur eine menge geld verschlingen)am besten von den riesen tollen firmen
ich bin mir sicher, das fische durch joker köder ,ob gedipt ,aufgepoppt  oder als single hookbait angeboten werden ,fische bringen. aber wer weiß schon ,ob der fisch nicht auch gebissen hätte ohne den ganzen kram. abgesehen davon das sie auch verschrecktwerden könnten.denn fische besizten einen instikt und der ist energie durch bewegung ect. verlieren und aufnehmen. ich meine  das wichtigste ist ,die fische zu finden und vertrauen zu haben in seine köde,r die man fischt.wenn man das kann ,dann fängt man auch.


----------



## -FishHunter- (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wie lange Boilies in Dip Einlegen ?*

um so länger du den boilie in den dip legst umso länger gibt er das aroma ab das bedeutet legst du ihn 6 sdt in den dip kann er 6std das aroma freisetzen ! 

mein favorit ist ein  muschel boilie oder pellet  + muschel dip von top secret das stinkt wie sau aber ist sehr fängig !


----------



## kati48268 (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wie lange Boilies in Dip Einlegen ?*

Da bist du einer Ente aufgesessen.


-FishHunter- schrieb:


> um so länger du den boilie in den dip legst umso länger gibt er das aroma ab...


Das ist halbwegs richtig, denn irgendwann ist die Aufnahme des Dips schlichtweg beendet, weil die Pille gesättigt ist.

Und das hier


-FishHunter- schrieb:


> ...das bedeutet legst du ihn 6 sdt in den  dip kann er 6std das aroma freisetzen !


ist Quark.

Ich weiß, das steht auch in vielen Zeitschriften.
Möchte mal wissen, wer diesen Blödsinn erdacht hat, den ein Autor vom anderen abschmiert und welcher sich mittlerweile in so viele Köpfe reingefressen hat.

Wie lange ein Teigknödel durch Dips aufgenommene Stoffe abgibt, hängt von vielen Faktoren ab.
- natürlich auch von der Wasserlöslichkeit des Dips selbst;
- der eine Boilie nimmt Stoffe gut auf, ein anderer nicht; 
- ein und dieselbe gedipte Pille laugt in Strömung & warmen Wasser natürlich schneller aus, als in stehendem, kalten Wasser; 
- usw.


----------



## kati48268 (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wie lange Boilies in Dip Einlegen ?*

-Doppelposting-
(wie das auch immer geschah)


----------



## SharkAndFish (23. Juli 2011)

*Fragen zu den "Dips"*

Ich hab mal 2 fragen zu diesen "Dips" .

1.
Wozu kauft man sich den Boilies die nach Ananas schmecken und tut noch ein "Dip" der nach Ananas schmeckt dazu und dann vllt noch von der selben firma ? 
(wenn man sleber rollt kann man dne "Dip" ja gleich darein kippen oder??)

2.
Wo kauft ihr eure "Dips" weil in meinen 2 Fachgeschäfen der eine hat auswahl der andere hatte 1 Flüssigen "Dip" das wars. |kopfkrat
Gibts die iwo billig im Internet.
Hab ich nicht wirklich gefunden


----------



## Anglerfreund@sw (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wie lange Boilies in Dip Einlegen ?*

Dips braucht man als Jungangler wirklich nicht.
Bringen gar nix und kosten ein Schweinegeld!


----------



## kati48268 (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wie lange Boilies in Dip Einlegen ?*



Anglerfreund@sw schrieb:


> Dips braucht man als Jungangler wirklich nicht...


Als Altangler schon?


Anglerfreund@sw schrieb:


> ...Bringen gar nix und kosten ein Schweinegeld!


Da haben einige sicherlich eine andere Meinung...

Die Geruchsintensität, damit der Wirkungsgrad, wird sicherlich erhöht.
Dieselbe Geschmacksrichtung nimmt man, weil die Aromen des Teiges durch's Kochen schon geringer werden.

Findest nix im www?
Gibt doch kaum noch einen Markenboilie ohne entsprechenden Dip + Pulver.
Letztendlich kannst dir so was auch selbst machen, die einfachste Version ist wohl das Öl aus der Thunfischdose, Zuckerrübenmelasse, o.ä.
Andere Rezepte findest du hier im Board, z.B. hier
Mit den Trägern Öl & Alkohol sind jede Menge Varianten möglich.
Nicht nur billiger, macht auch richtig Spaß!


----------



## SharkAndFish (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wie lange Boilies in Dip Einlegen ?*

Ne nicht falsch verstehen ich will mir das garnicht kaufen .
Ich hohl mir ein Erdber dinge das aber kein dip sondern damit ich wenn ich an der oberfläche angle mein Brot unterscheidne kann 
500 ml 2 euro die sinds mir wert 

Mich hat das nur intressiert was immer diese blöden dips sollen.


----------



## Dr. Kalamaris (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wie lange Boilies in Dip Einlegen ?*

So blöd ist es nicht, Voralpen bei kurztrips gibt der Köder schneller und vor allem mehr geschmacksstoffe ab, was die Fische schneller darauf aufmerksam macht. Da ich öfters mit neutralen Pop ups Fische, sind die Dips auch nicht schlecht um den Pop up darin zu dippen


----------



## kati48268 (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wie lange Boilies in Dip Einlegen ?*

Dazu würd ich mir z.B. stinknormalen, billigen Erdbeersirup aus'm Supermarkt holen ...oder aus Mamas Küche klauen :q


----------



## SharkAndFish (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wie lange Boilies in Dip Einlegen ?*

Joa den kauf ich ja auch  

500 ml 2 Euro oder so  |bla:


----------



## CarpHunter|HD (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wie lange Boilies in Dip Einlegen ?*

Also hab mir gestern wieder einen Dip gemacht, weils morgen früh 5 Uhr rausgeht, an der Isar fischn 

2 verschiedene Dips hab ich gemacht:

Der erste mit Cognac (Chantrè) & Vanillinzucker
Der Zweite mit Kirsch & Johannesbeersirup (1l für 1,50€, und die sind sehr gut )

Vielleicht beißt der eine oder der andere Karpfen und ich werde Fischermeister :-D


----------



## SharkAndFish (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wie lange Boilies in Dip Einlegen ?*

Carp magst du mir das rezept geben damit ich auch mal probieren kann ? 
Mit gramm bzw- l/ml anzahl ? 
wäre nett


----------



## CarpHunter|HD (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wie lange Boilies in Dip Einlegen ?*

Von beiden ?


----------



## SharkAndFish (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wie lange Boilies in Dip Einlegen ?*

Also der Vanilledipp würde mich denk ich mehr intressieren


----------



## CarpHunter|HD (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wie lange Boilies in Dip Einlegen ?*

50ml Chantre (kannst ja auch mehr nehmen)
& pro 50ml 1 Packung Vanillinzucker, dazu geb ich noch Fruchtsaft, z.B. Bananennektar


----------



## SharkAndFish (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wie lange Boilies in Dip Einlegen ?*

Aha oke Dankesehr  

Werd ich probieren und ich werd noch ein wenig Lebensmittelfarbe dazu geben und 2 frische Vanilleschoten also den inhalt


----------



## YdeeS (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wie lange Boilies in Dip Einlegen ?*



DjKeinFisch schrieb:


> Aha oke Dankesehr
> 
> Werd ich probieren und ich werd noch ein wenig Lebensmittelfarbe dazu geben und 2 frische Vanilleschoten also den inhalt



Welchen Sinn soll die Lebensmittelfarbe haben ?


----------



## SharkAndFish (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wie lange Boilies in Dip Einlegen ?*

Aufmerksamskeit auf den Köder  

Sonst wären doch auch alle boilies weiß wenns nichts bringen würde


----------



## Baddy89 (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wie lange Boilies in Dip Einlegen ?*



DjKeinFisch schrieb:


> Aufmerksamskeit auf den Köder
> 
> Sonst wären doch auch alle boilies weiß wenns nichts bringen würde



Die meisten Boilies wären aufgrund ihrer Inhaltsstoffe keines Wegs weiß.

Das Färben ist umstritten und hat meiner Meinung nach, abgesehen von glasklaren Gewässern, keinerlei Vorteil.


----------



## SharkAndFish (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wie lange Boilies in Dip Einlegen ?*

Ich hab hier genug und es benutzt keiner also schaden wirds net


----------



## YdeeS (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wie lange Boilies in Dip Einlegen ?*

Also willst du praktisch Boilies einfärben, seh ich absolut null Sinn darin.
Der Schuss wird nach hinten los gehen.


----------



## SharkAndFish (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wie lange Boilies in Dip Einlegen ?*

Boilies ? 

Ne ich mag mir ein "Dip" für Brot  (an der oberfläche Angeln) machen damit ich mein brot von den anderen brot unterscheide  und halt auch farblich ein wenig


----------



## YdeeS (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wie lange Boilies in Dip Einlegen ?*



DjKeinFisch schrieb:


> Boilies ?
> 
> Ne ich mag mir ein "Dip" für Brot  (an der oberfläche Angeln) machen damit ich mein brot von den anderen brot unterscheide  und halt auch farblich ein wenig



Du bist mir echt ein Rätsel, oben hast du noch Boilies geschrieben.


----------



## SharkAndFish (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wie lange Boilies in Dip Einlegen ?*



DjKeinFisch schrieb:


> Ne nicht falsch verstehen ich will mir das garnicht kaufen .
> Ich hohl mir ein Erdber dinge das aber kein dip sondern damit ich wenn ich an der oberfläche angle mein Brot unterscheiden kann
> 500 ml 2 euro die sinds mir wert
> 
> Mich hat das nur intressiert was immer diese blöden dips sollen.


 
Das mit den Boilies war ein Bsp.


----------

